# Assassin's Creed: Origins



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2017)

Trailer up for the new Assassin's Creed game:






And big thumbs up for having the pyramids sheathed in white marble with gold caps - the way they were supposed to be!


----------



## Vaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Egypt. ****ing awesome!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm a little disappointed and a lot excited at the same time. I've been to Luxor (Thebes) and Cairo so many times (fwar fwar fwar,boast boast) with my brother and was hoping this would be exploring Akhenaten. It seems like it's more the Ramses Dynasty period. I think Akhenaten would work really well as the institutor of the Creed and the traditional dynasties would be great as Templars. This looks like Thebes though, not Tel el Armana.

So no Nefretiti, either 

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 21, 2017)

And another trailer - and a key reveal is that _Origins_ is set during the time of ...


----------



## Templarorder123 (Jan 22, 2018)

The game is pretty bad-ass.

Plus new DLC out for tomorrow, and oh, Tomb Kings for Warhammer 2!


----------

